# Do rabbits need a night light?



## goneforbaroque

Probably a super random question, but do rabbits prefer it to be dark at night? Or do they like some partial light (like a tiny lamp or night light?)


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

when mine have light, they keep me awake chewing and trying to get me to get out of bed and pet them. (And it works too for them! lol)


----------



## Kipcha

Ours always have a night light. It's not overly bright or anything, but it's enough that they can see a little easier.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Yes I have night lights too for my bunnies. 

Just the one's you plug in the outlet.

Plus I leave the hallway light on when i go to work in the morning especially now as it starts to get darker earlier. (as i live in an apartment now I don't pay hydro so I don't really care if the lights are left on)I don't leave their curtains opened too much as I get the west sun so it tends to get very hot.

Susan


----------



## MikeScone

Rabbits are crepuscular by nature - that is, they're most active at dawn and dusk, and less active at night and mid-day. Also, they can see pretty well in low-light conditions and in the wild rabbits would live in underground warrens. 

All that's saying that they really don't need artificial light at night - if anything, it would extend the period that would be "dusk" to them, and thus let them be more active when they would naturally be asleep (or, at least, less active). For obvious reasons I've never had a discussion with Natasha about what she prefers, but I don't leave a night light on for her and she seems perfectly happy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We have a night lite in the hall and they seem to be fairly active at night. Since one is out all nite we want them to get some exercise and we have the luxury of having a bedroom at the other end of the house from their room.


----------



## Bluesmaven

I need a night light in the rabbit room because they don't put up their toys so there's a small electrical outlet type night light all night in the rabbit room. It's one of those that comes on automatically when it gets dark enough. They don't seem to mind it at all


----------



## patches2593

no they dont


----------



## funnybunnymummy

At our old house, there was streetlight that shone in the window so Gus didn't have a night light there.But at our new houseit's very dark in the basement with no windows where his cage is, so I've put a small night light down there for him.

In the wild, rabbits may not have nightlights, but they do have the moon 27 nights out of 28. So, I don't think putting a nightlight in is that unnatural for them. Especially if they're in a room that's very dark at night.

JMVHO

Rue


----------



## Happi Bun

Rabbits don't need a night light, but some may be more comfortable with one. For example, my two year old female Amber will have bouts of thumping during the night without one. My belief is she gets spooked by our cats walking around when there is no light in the room.


----------

